# ....and this....is my boom stick!



## ShadowSpear (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 11, 2015)

Man, I loved the Armies of Darkness

"shop smart, shop S mart"


----------



## Hillclimb (Jul 11, 2015)

That makes me so happy.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 11, 2015)

Looks interesting.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 11, 2015)

"First thing I need to do... is some cardio..."


----------



## Totentanz (Jul 11, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> "First thing I need to do... is some cardio..."



It's the first rule of Zombieland!

Personally my favorite quote was "good, bad... I'm the guy with the gun."


----------

